# HELP! Cracked Glass Bottom



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

I purchased a 36x24x48 Protean enclosure 4 months ago and put it into storage until our new house was finished being built, went to move it from storage and found the bottom glass was cracked length wise all the way across the bottom. I was afraid to move it so it is still in storage. So how do I fix it or can I. One suggestion was to get a piece of glass cut the length, lots of silicone and put it over the crack on the inside. I was also throwing around the idea of using epoxy, Pond Armor, would that work? or am I just SOL?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd agree with pitting a sheet of glass over the crack and silicon img the crap out of it... Not a glass worker, but maybe a good one could replace it...


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I have repaired several Euro style, sliding door vivs that were delivered cracked. I removed and replaced the bottom panels on 5 different Euros. Here is how I did it. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/75674-cracked-viv-repair.html


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

SnakePaparazzi said:


> I'd agree with pitting a sheet of glass over the crack and silicon img the crap out of it... Not a glass worker, but maybe a good one could replace it...


I like this idea. I tired separating aquarium glass this summer and gave up. I tried a razor blade, fishing string, and box cutter. I almost cut off my thumb off twice, some how cracked a piece and gave up after working on it for an hour.

I decided to leave it to the professionals like Pumilo.

Steve


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I replaced the cracked rear panel on an Exo Terra. It was a real pain in the butt, but it looked like new when I was done.

Be sure to wear safety gloves.


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> I have repaired several Euro style, sliding door vivs that were delivered cracked. I removed and replaced the bottom panels on 5 different Euros. Here is how I did it. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/75674-cracked-viv-repair.html


Thanks Doug, not sure I want to go that route yet, that may be beyond my skill set.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Assuming it's not a show vivarium, or a vivarium built for a customer, the easiest way to fix a broken bottom glass panel is to leave it alone.  Get a glass panel cut to the _inner diameter_ of the enclosure. Add a bead of silicone around all 4 inner edges and set the new glass piece over the cracked one, onto the bead. Add more silicone if necessary after it's settled into place, and smooth the corner lines w/your finger tip. Leave the cracked glass panel alone, as it's not going to do any harm sitting underneath an uncracked panel... Aside from aesthetic harm... But who'd lift it up to say, "Hey! It's cracked!"?

Obviously this isn't something to do for a vivarium you are building for someone other than yourself, but it DOES work. We have 2 vivariums in our frog room with the same fix. I wouldn't suggest it for over 18"x18", since that's a larger span and the new glass might bend & crack.

Just my $0.02!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

MeiKVR6 said:


> Assuming it's not a show vivarium, or a vivarium built for a customer, the easiest way to fix a broken bottom glass panel is to leave it alone.  Get a glass panel cut to the _inner diameter_ of the enclosure. Add a bead of silicone around all 4 inner edges and set the new glass piece over the cracked one, onto the bead. Add more silicone if necessary after it's settled into place, and smooth the corner lines w/your finger tip. Leave the cracked glass panel alone, as it's not going to do any harm sitting underneath an uncracked panel... Aside from aesthetic harm... But who'd lift it up to say, "Hey! It's cracked!"?
> 
> Obviously this isn't something to do for a vivarium you are building for someone other than yourself, but it DOES work. We have 2 vivariums in our frog room with the same fix. I wouldn't suggest it for over 18"x18", since that's a larger span and the new glass might bend & crack.
> 
> Just my $0.02!


If it is not Euro vented at the bottom front, putting a whole new pane, INSIDE the viv, on top of the broken glass, can work. I did that with a 180 gallon reef tank once.
If it is Euro vented at the bottom front, the extra vent features might not allow that.
I could have gone that method with my 4, rectangular, non-Euro vented vivs, but my corner tank is vented and the extra venting features simply would not allow this.
If you do try this method, keep this in mind. If you have a crack that has started, but has not yet reached an edge, please keep in mind and plan for the fact that it will continue to spread across the pane until it reaches an edge, or another crack's edge. We call an incomplete crack, a "spreader", or a "spreader crack".


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Pumilo, will the broken glass be a problem? Would you break that panel out or do you think it would help to support the new glass over it? 

Broken glass is a little scary to me, I've cut myself a few times with it and almost cut off a friends leg when a large piece broke and cut into his thigh down to his bone. He ended up in surgery that night!!

Steve


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

If the viv has a black frame on the bottom edge,I would put a piece inside and a piece on the outside to keep the original cracked one from falling out.


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

The viv has a Euro vent, no trim, if I could find someone in central Illinois who knows what they are doing, I would pay to have them replace it, but I don't so I guess I will try the recommended fixes, I ordered some CRL silicone today, once that comes in I will get the glass. Still really bummed about it, thanks for the replies.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Steverd said:


> Pumilo, will the broken glass be a problem? Would you break that panel out or do you think it would help to support the new glass over it?
> 
> Broken glass is a little scary to me, I've cut myself a few times with it and almost cut off a friends leg when a large piece broke and cut into his thigh down to his bone. He ended up in surgery that night!!
> 
> Steve





SNAKEMANVET said:


> If the viv has a black frame on the bottom edge,I would put a piece inside and a piece on the outside to keep the original cracked one from falling out.


Zig zag silicone across the surface, and use a good thick piece of glass, something like 1/4" or even 3/8" for something that big. The silicone will have to be worked with fairly quickly for something this big. You don't want it to start skinning over before you apply the new pane. An old credit card will be helpful in spreading the silicone. Quickly slap that new piece of glass in (of course you have already tested the fit!) A big book or a piece of very flat wood, can be set on the glass to help distribute pressure while you gently push down on it, settling it into place. 
You're not done yet. Run a bead of silicone all the around the edges. Do this before you let the first step dry. You might want to weight the new bottom pane down, with some books or something that will distribute the weight evenly. Now your old, broken pane is firmly glued to your new pane, removing the risk of a large injury from a large piece falling off. 
You still have the possibility of small cuts from the exposed edges on the bottom. Since it would already be structurally sound, how about applying a layer or two of sticky backed shelf paper, stuck to the underside of the viv? That should be plenty to prevent a slice from running your fingers across the bottom, while carrying it or moving it.


----------

